# Syncros?



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Thought that I spotted a set of carbon Syncros wheels on a recent Scott Bikes commercial. Just snooping around the net, it seems that Scott has picked up Syncros? Any information would be cool. Syncros has always been one of my favorite companies, so if they are coming out with road stuff...I'd be stoked!

Couldn't find much on their sites, but figured somebody would have the 411


----------

